# Georgian National Team



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Can Georgia be a contender for EC '05 in Belgrade??

Shammond Williams
Markoishvili
Tskitishvili
Pachulia
Stepania
Boisa

they have some good players


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

no. they can't qualify to EC2005, thanks FIBA (finland is in the same boat)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> no. they can't qualify to EC2005, thanks FIBA (finland is in the same boat)


 I thought they were on Division A!

well... that's sad, Angola qualifies to the Olympics, and teams like Georgia with 4 NBA players can't even enter the European championship...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Georgia can only compete to advance into division A- right now they are in division B.
Fiba puted them in division B, because of their results i last few years- their best players haven't played there...

Otherwise Georgia would be a definite EC 2005 participant if you ask me...

Georgia is my 2nd or 3rd favorite team in europe, since 4 of those 6 players listed above played/are playing in Ljubljana


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

:upset: 

who the hell came up with this qualifying system, I mean only 2 teams get promotion to division A per qualification round. 

why isn't a similar system possible as in european football? I don't get it.

we lost by only 8 points in tbilisi, and at least finnish reports (biased?) say it was partly because rannikko had an "upset stomach" and had to take a break because of that somewhere during the second half...

and what the hell is sweden doing in division A, we have beaten them at least four times in a row...


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm interested to know how Williams is Georgian. Let me know.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Georgia is my 2nd or 3rd favorite team in europe, since 4 of those 6 players listed above played/are playing in Ljubljana


I feel the same way. It is like watching second slovenian team!


But I am also interested in how Shammond is on this list! Where is the connection?
Thanks!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. It is like watching second slovenian team!
> ...


link to a thread about this on interbasket.net 
I hope link to another forum is not considered spaming...


----------

